# Finally getting one...pics up now



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Picking up a female ball python on Friday. She's 2.5 years old, 3 ft,10in. Eats well, and very friendly. Have wanted a snake for years and the time has finally come...I'll post some pics when I pick her up...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool cant wait to see her


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ah, the first snake. Thats how it starts.........then its two, then three......HAHA, but seriously. Get those pics up asap!

AJ


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

well here's the pics...this is Commodus...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome congrats man keep us updated


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' big an healthy.

Happy with your new snake?


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Lookin' big an healthy.
> 
> Happy with your new snake?


yes I love her...she's great, she ate a small mouse on Saturday, I'll give her another in a coupe days...the tank i got with her is kinda crappy it's 3' long x 1' wide x 3' high, pretty hard for me to reach in a clean and handle her (short arms...lol), so I started building one that will be 4lx2wx1.5h...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looking good, glad your happy with it. its large enough it can eat rats you would be surpised on what they can actually eat.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, you definitely want to try and get her onto rats. One decent rat every three weeks to a month and you'll be fine most likely in terms of feeding. Easy easy easy. That's why snakes are nice.









The cage you're building sounds much better suited to the animal's needs. 3 feet high is pretty useless imo. What wasted space!

The person didn't have the enclosure on its side so it was 3x3x1?


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Yeah, you definitely want to try and get her onto rats. One decent rat every three weeks to a month and you'll be fine most likely in terms of feeding. Easy easy easy. That's why snakes are nice.:nod:
> 
> The cage you're building sounds much better suited to the animal's needs. 3 feet high is pretty useless imo. What wasted space!
> 
> The person didn't have the enclosure on its side so it was 3x3x1?


yeah it's alot of wasted space, no she had it standing up. The new cage is almost done, just need to get the plexiglass for the front and it's finished. Am probably going to try a rat for feeding next...Thanks for the tips and compliments guys...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Bradabolics said:


> Lookin' big an healthy.
> 
> Happy with your new snake?


yes I love her...she's great, she ate a small mouse on Saturday, I'll give her another in a coupe days...the tank i got with her is kinda crappy it's 3' long x 1' wide x 3' high, pretty hard for me to reach in a clean and handle her (short arms...lol), so I started building one that will be 4lx2wx1.5h...
[/quote]

Small mouse? My pencil thick corn snake eats small mice (hoppers) lol.

My ball python that is much smaller than yours is already eating dead rat pups.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

they can eat alot, i dont care,


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

That is a real good looking snake!

AJ


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

burton12387 said:


> That is a real good looking snake!
> 
> AJ


Thanks for the compliments guys, definately getting her on rats...


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's a pic of her new cage...and a couple pics of her checking it out tonight...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE! I should have my ball python back in a few months...My sister YEAH younger sister has had it for years. NOw that I bought a house It will be in the basement with the fish tanks when I get the room all set up.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Geat looking BP and your setup looks amazing.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Thought I would post a few more pics...added some more "brush" to her enclosure too...


----------

